# volcar partidas de mc de ps2 a usb memory



## constantan (Sep 6, 2010)

hola siempre anduve viendo como podria hacer para pasar partidas de ps2 a usb y luego a la pc,
havia descargado el todo en uno ps2 v3.1. pero no sabia como usar las aplicaciones que trae aun hay algunas que no entiendo, pero de ves en cuando exploro las aplicioaciones y asi encontre que con un programa que trae. El Utility hd Project v1.07, tiene una opciòn que te permite volcar el contenido de la memory al dispositivo usb. el que sea.


a)selecciònar opciòn: mc tools

b)selecciònar opciòn:mc dumpper

c)ve a: destination file y elige la carpeta de destino precionando start dentro de mass:/(es la memoria en el usb), puede ser cualquiera yo use la memoria de mi celular un e215 seleccione la carpeta other files pero puede ser cualquiera. este proceso no borrara nada de la memoria de tu cel o lo que sea que uses en el puerto usb.

d)Ela parte inferior del soft se mostrara el destino del volcado deve quedar asi:

FILE mass / other files / memoricard0.bin entonses haora si presionan en start dumping y se formara el la carpeta del dispositivo usb dos archivos:

memorycard0 Archivo BiN y memorycard0 archivo MCI despues para volver a pasarlos a la memory hay muchos soft.

fotos


----------

